# Virtual Pet Planet- A Multimedia Comic about Virtual pets (LGBT)



## snailienz (Nov 14, 2020)

SO this is kind of my passion project, I guess. I've been working on the story, designs, style and stuff for almost...ten years now? I meant to post this up when I started posting, but at the time I remembered these existed, the forums were down and I thought they weren't coming back since the announcement was VERY old. Anyway, here it is:​







> Do you ever wonder how the lives of your virtual pets goes on when you log out?
> 
> When Dee, a pink virtual goat with a very special talent, moves away from home to pursue his dreams, he inadvertently sets into motion an supernatural series of events that threaten to tear the universe apart. As if dealing with teenage drama wasn't enough! Follow along as this group of LGBT+ pets face outstanding odds against dangerous magical foes, and maybe even fall in love!  (Updates every other friday)



*[**Read it on Tapas!!]*

Feel free to leave feedback here or on Tapas comments! I'd love to hear what you guys think.​


----------



## snailienz (Nov 20, 2020)

https://m.tapas.io/episode/1872554 Update! Featuring frog!


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 22, 2020)

I love this concept


----------



## Nemara (Nov 23, 2020)

I've only just started reading it so far, but I'm quite interested, and will definitely keep reading.

The art style reminds me a lot of Cucumber Quest. Was it an influence for you?


----------



## snailienz (Jan 16, 2021)

Nemara said:


> I've only just started reading it so far, but I'm quite interested, and will definitely keep reading.
> 
> The art style reminds me a lot of Cucumber Quest. Was it an influence for you?


It wasn’t actually! I only saw it in passing! It is on my need to read list!

and thank you so much! Both of you!


----------



## snailienz (Jan 29, 2021)

Heads up to anyone watching this! Chapter 2: False Idol will be releasing next week on Comic Fury and Tapas!


----------

